# The deal of the sentra?? Now what???



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

So my friend call’s up and said “dude the motor blow up on the way to Bellingham a that I’ve had it with this car the car is a 91 sentra se-r with about 260.000 mi on the clock he has replace the motor about 3 times it has the 5th gear pop out it has tokico shocks eibach springs and energy suspension hyper flex system kit a pacesetter cat back (ya I know it junk) so I say “so what are you going to do??” “I’m going to junk it” so I go “would you sell it” he said:”ya” for how much?? 500.00 and I’ll give you the wheels and a blow motor the wheels are 16x7 inch racing phantom n-1 and the motor is a sr20 oh it has the NX2000 brake upgrade too.

I said o.k. But I’ll give you 700.00 that’s fair SOLD!!!!!!!

So now what do I do??? Part it, put a motor in, turbo it??? I need some help on what to do????

So I’m posting it to you what would you do????
p.s. I’m posting this on about 3-4 sites


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dont waste money on rebuilding the motor.. go straight for the JDM Motor.. it is better and then upgrade ur tranny and stuff as well so that it can handle the power.. that my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

what is a JDM motor??


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

JDM motor is a motor from Japan...as in what one of your options was. I don't remember what JDM stands for tho!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

JDM stands for Japanese Domestic Market.. i think.. correct me if im wrong but that is of my knowledge.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *JDM stands for Japanese Domestic Market.. i think.. correct me if im wrong but that is of my knowledge. *


You are correct, sir.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why thank you sir. =P


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

well, if you have around 500-800 dollars, get yourself a jdm sr20de engine. make sure you get one with 10:1 compression, as those are the ones with more power. if you can scrounge together somewhere in the area of 2000 dollars, you get to pick between either getting a ve engine or going det. if you choose to det, find an avenir, 227hp, most parts are straight swappable with usdm stuff, in case anything breaks and needs replaced. i dont know much about ve engines, only that they are basically nissan version of vtec.

and if you say he has replaced the engine 3 times already and it just keeps on blowing, make sure you check everything out either by yourself or at either a shop or a nissan dealer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

thanks for you help i think i'm going to put a bbsr20 det in it


----------



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

Id put sr20det all the way, you have hardly any money invested already why not put a det in!!go for it dude!! I think you got a hell of a deal.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

now why would you get an blue bird det engine, when you can get an avenir det engine for about the same price. things that are better about the avenir: 
227hp rather than the 200 of the bluebird (i think the bluebird has 200, im not sure of the exact number, but i know the avenir has more)
the avenir engines production run was started more recently than the bluebird, so the engine will be newer.

and on top of that, the parts will still be interchangeable with those of the usdm sr20 engine. if youre planning on BIG power though, get yourself a gti-r det engine. they make 227 stock, like the avenir, but they are designed to handle well over 400.


----------



## se-r_scholz (Jun 18, 2002)

i say go with the det bluebird...if im correct it should just fit rite in thats why i got a se-r....a sr20 needs that turbo


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

JDM Bluebird engines are a known quantity to the SE-R folks. I've been on the SE-R mailing list for over four years and have never heard of an Avenir. Lots of knowledge in the SE-R list archives about making BB SR20DETs run strong, and where to find the parts.

Avoid the VE. It was never used here and there are all of two swaps running around the States. And no, the VE head won't work on a USDM SR20 because the oil and coolant passages don't line up.

GTiR blocks do have more potential for survival when putting down big numbers but it takes lots o' cash to get there. Don't forget that the transmission is the weak link. Third gear is laughably small and gives up the ghost rather easily when faced with more than 250 hp. Shot-peening the gear set and subjecting it to cryo-treating helps some, but not enough. No one makes a stronger gearset, though Quaiffe almost made an attempt.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The Avenir has a better turbo manifold but doesn't come with the IC or IC piping. It's what I plan to swap into an SE-R after I find one. I think there are two Avenir's, one with a silver valve cover and one with a black valve cover. I believe the silvers are like '96-'97's and the blacks are '98's. They cost about the same as a BB and I think the mileage on most all JDM's is usually around 30K miles or so. Regardless what you pick they'll bolt in the same and use similar parts. The GTI-R however is a whole other ball game. Go the the SR20DEforum and use the search feature to pull up the million threads about this and read up, then if you still have questions, ask. Do it any other way and people will tell you to do what I said, and be pissed at you for not doing that. The wealth of information at that forum is worth looking into. You'll learn more accurate information quickly there. You'll need a reprogrammed ECU for a DET as well or you can try using a BB or Avenir ECU, cheaper but I don't know too many people using JDM ECU's.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Where can you get these engines?
Like JDM or Avenir... is there a specific website?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

jgycustoms has avenirs for $2000. I dont know about the IC stuff though. Maybe they could find something.
the VE sounds cool. But way too much $$ and trouble.
www.jgycustoms.com


----------

